# Sick 6-8 week old black Molly?



## waschiewoo (Oct 15, 2013)

We have a 6-8week old Molly that has something long and white coming out of her bottom. She was her normal self yesterday then we noticed her hiding with the big long white thing hanging out. Today she is off her food, hiding and lethargic and still has this thing hanging out her bottom. I've added cooked, mashed shelled peas to the tank which she normally loves but she isn't eating them either.
Does anyone have any idea what it could be and if I should try to catch her to pull it out?
We've also been treating the tank with Fungonex for the last 3 days as the last guppy we brought was dropped before putting her in the bag and is now covered in a white film on the side she landed on.
Thank you for any help and I have tried to upload a photo but don't think it worked


----------



## waschiewoo (Oct 15, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, that picture is no help at all. It MIGHT be an anchor worm, but the pic is just too fuzzy.


----------

